# Hungary Referendum: 95% NO 5% yes on following EU "migrant" quotas



## Preacher (Oct 2, 2016)

Hungary Referendum: EU Humiliated as 95 Percent Say NO to Migrant Quotas

I can't wait to see Hungary and France and Netherlands leave the EU.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 2, 2016)

EU was originally a Washington project, an easy way to control whole Europe using their puppets in the EU parliament. Now, after the most loyal to Washington country is about to quit,Hungary may be another brick, falling out of the building (in spite of the turnout of the referendum was not good enough). It's pretty obvious for everybody now: there will be more and more soon. Looks like European people are sick and tired of being ruled by losers and traitors, telling them what to do, whom to love and whom to hate.

Putin: " One of the EU leaders – a former leader—told me that the ratio of binding decisions adopted by the European Parliament is higher than made by the USSR Supreme Soviet in relation to Soviet republics.

This means that the concentration of power at the top there is very high. Some like it and want to continue down this road of erasing national borders, whereas others do not like it."
Answers to media questions


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

I wonder if americans such as our distinguished OP here will ever reach a place whereby they understand other nations will fight to the death to manage their own societies in their own way just as we would, and that they should be left to do so.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 2, 2016)

Imagine if they had have had a referendum on this at any time in Britain since 1950.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 2, 2016)

Odium said:


> Hungary Referendum: EU Humiliated as 95 Percent Say NO to Migrant Quotas
> 
> I can't wait to see Hungary and France and Netherlands leave the EU.


That would be great for us since those country's trade negotiation strength will collapse and their currency will plummet


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 2, 2016)

^This guy


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 2, 2016)

Hungarian people are right! They don't want to be "invaded" by foreigners.
Anyways EU is dying...I think Hungary will leave EU soon


----------



## LuckyDuck (Oct 3, 2016)

Congratulations to the people of Hungary for their courage in rejecting forced Muslim immigration that would have eventually turned their nation into an Islamic theocracy.  Sadly, nations like Sweden are doomed to become Islamic because of the EU's open borders policy.  The USA will also probably go the way of Sweden, unless the ignorant public wakes up and stops the migrants from entering and tosses out most who entered.


----------



## Eloy (Oct 3, 2016)

LuckyDuck said:


> Congratulations to the people of Hungary for their courage in rejecting forced Muslim immigration that would have eventually turned their nation into an Islamic theocracy.  Sadly, nations like Sweden are doomed to become Islamic because of the EU's open borders policy.  The USA will also probably go the way of Sweden, unless the ignorant public wakes up and stops the migrants from entering and tosses out most who entered.


You are mistaken; the Hungarian electorate did not support the racist nationalist prime minister Viktor Orbán's divisive referendum regarding European Union (EU) quotas for refugees. The majority of Hungarian voters stayed away Orbán short of the 50% turn-out required to give the outcome any legal standing. 

The Hungarian people received far more than they contributed to the EU in infrastructure investment and modernizing after decades of communist oppression. You can be assured that most Hungarians are glad to be in the EU.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Oct 3, 2016)

Eloy said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to the people of Hungary for their courage in rejecting forced Muslim immigration that would have eventually turned their nation into an Islamic theocracy.  Sadly, nations like Sweden are doomed to become Islamic because of the EU's open borders policy.  The USA will also probably go the way of Sweden, unless the ignorant public wakes up and stops the migrants from entering and tosses out most who entered.
> ...


Tis you who are mistaken.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 3, 2016)

LuckyDuck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


Nope, he is right. The sensible people ignored it. Destined to fail.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 3, 2016)

Eloy said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to the people of Hungary for their courage in rejecting forced Muslim immigration that would have eventually turned their nation into an Islamic theocracy.  Sadly, nations like Sweden are doomed to become Islamic because of the EU's open borders policy.  The USA will also probably go the way of Sweden, unless the ignorant public wakes up and stops the migrants from entering and tosses out most who entered.
> ...



The No vote was 98.3% at 44% turnout, if 6% more people would have voted No would have still won.

Leftists with NGOs freaks in tow are saying that the vote is invalid because it wasn't 50% turnout. So did the MINORITY Leftists win? Of course they didn't, Leftism is in the minority in Hungary, it's a Conservative nation going further to the Right.

So our great friend and European Patriot Viktor Orbán has declared victory and gave the press conference saying he's going to get Parliament to change the Constitution. Great news, lots of MINORITY Leftist bedwetting now.

He's going to introduce a measure this week, an amendment to the Hungarian Constitution which will make it ILLEGAL to accept ANY "poor refugees" in Hungary and he's going to win this vote.

Sorry Leftists, Hungary doesn't want the filth making Hungary into a crapheap.

I forgot I should have included the situation in the State Assembly in Budapest, there are 199 seats, this is how it is.

The Rightist parties are.

Fidesz who are Viktor Orbán's party, seats 114
KDNP who are in coalition with Fidesz, seats 17
Jobbik seats 24

The Leftist parties are.

MSZP who are Socialists, seats 29
LMP who are an environmentalist party, seats 5
DK seats 4
Együtt who are very Left-Wing, seats 3
PM who are another environmentalist party, seats 1
MLP who began as Centre-Right but now are Left of Centre, seats 1

So as I commented, Hungary isn't of the Leftist mindset and the amendment to the Hungarian Constitution will succeed this week, it needs two thirds to vote to agree and with the above Rightist party seats it will succeed.

The MINORITY Leftist party seats if they all attend for the vote, they can only achieve 43 votes combined.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 3, 2016)

LuckyDuck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...



It's a Leftist, it had some more Kool-Aid and then came here to push the Propaganda.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 3, 2016)

Eloy said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to the people of Hungary for their courage in rejecting forced Muslim immigration that would have eventually turned their nation into an Islamic theocracy.  Sadly, nations like Sweden are doomed to become Islamic because of the EU's open borders policy.  The USA will also probably go the way of Sweden, unless the ignorant public wakes up and stops the migrants from entering and tosses out most who entered.
> ...


The result would have been a the same if everybody has shown up. It was a non binding vote anyway. 
_
"The referendum was non-binding, but became a symbolic litmus test for Orban’s pro-sovereignty, anti-migrant and anti-Islamist policies."_
98% of Hungarians reject EU refugee quotas, but low turnout rules referendum invalid


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 3, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...



Yes exactly the result wouldn't have changed much from the 98.3% No vote even if 6% more would have voted, the sentiment in Hungary is so strongly anti-Immigration and anti-Economic Migrants that if 6% more would have voted they would be looking at perhaps 100% No vote.

The amendment to the Hungarian Constitution this week will make it binding, because the amendment is to essentially make it ILLEGAL under the Hungarian Constitution to allow immigrants in who cannot ever fit into Hungarian society, ie. non-Christians.

So not only will it be binding regarding No to EU Migrant Quotas as all the Migrants are Muslim and non-Christian, it'll be binding making non-Christian immigration illegal and thus a criminal offence.


----------



## Eloy (Oct 3, 2016)

LuckyDuck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


I showeddid I write that is wrong?


LuckyDuck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


I explained how you got it wrong but you did not say what is incorrect in my post.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Oct 3, 2016)

The Eurine Union belongs in an outhouse.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 3, 2016)

Eloy said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


I think that you may be waiting some time.


----------



## Eloy (Oct 3, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


History is full of ifs. You wrote " if 6% more people would have voted No would have still won". But failure to get a 50% turnout means that the racist nationalists lost. Your  use of the word "still"  is inappropriate since they lost by virtue of a low turnout. Encouraged by the English Brussels-bashing with their Brexit, Viktor (aka Viktator) Orbán put a loaded question on the ballot paper: "Do you want the European Union to be able to prescribe the mandatory settlement of non-Hungarian citizens in Hungary even without the consent of parliament?"  Orbán was counting on the electorate to do as the English had done and "send a message to Brussels".
Viktor Orbán and Huxit: Hungary may be the next to leave the European Union
He failed to learn the lesson that David Cameron discovered, namely, a referendum can go against a prime minister. Most opposition parties called for a boycott and this worked.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 3, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



The only losers are the "poor refugees" that Leftists such as you worship at the feet of and the MINORITY Leftist Cucks in Hungary.

The winner is the Hungarian nation and the Hungarians who value their own Culture and Heritage, because they won't be getting any filth in their nation now, once the amendment to the Constitution is put in place, filth immigrants will be illegal under the amended Constitution.

I'm just reposting from my previous post below, as you seem to have reading comprehension problems, or perhaps just selective reading that avoids your EU Propaganda Memos and UN Refugee Propaganda Memos.

The amendment to the Hungarian Constitution this week will make it binding, because the amendment is to essentially make it ILLEGAL under the Hungarian Constitution to allow immigrants in who cannot ever fit into Hungarian society, ie. non-Christians.

So not only will it be binding regarding No to EU Migrant Quotas as all the Migrants are Muslim and non-Christian, it'll be binding making non-Christian immigration illegal and thus a criminal offence.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 3, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...



As this states, Refugees NOT Welcome, I don't care about any of them, we have no obligation on our Continent to take even one of them in, they are trouble just like their Islamic Ancestors were trouble, leopards don't change their spots.

We only have an obligation to our fellow European brothers and sisters, within a few years the EU will have collapsed as we have it now, there will be two EU's, the EU Cucks nations who can't wait to have their nations full of Diversity and the Cultural Enrichment of savage and low IQ peoples.

Then the rest of us who are nations who want to protect our own and preserve and protect our Culture and Heritage and our Borders.

The EU Cucks nations within 20 to 30 years will look like a mix of Lebanon and The DR Congo.

The rest of us within 20 to 30 years will have survived and our Culture and Heritage to live on for another Millennia and beyond.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 3, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



This is Off Topic for a moment, but do you like Bullfighting?

I'm a lifelong fan of Bullfighting, so I have before thought of having a thread about it, but I'm not sure how many others are fans of this Art, it's an Art it's not a Sport.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 3, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


As it stands at the present Russians are the only hope. Globalist war against Russia has to be stopped by all and any means....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 3, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



All who are banging war drums for a war with our Russian brothers and sisters, these people must be insane, who in their right mind would WANT a war with Russia?

This a Third War would be unlike any other wars, it would involve nuclear weapons and the potential to not only kill the whole of our Continent but also nuclear strikes on the North American Continent killing most of your population also.

Why would anyone WANT this Apocalyptic situation? Who would win? Nobody, those who would think they had won, will also end up with nothing and as nothing turning to dust.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 3, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> All who are banging war drums for a war with our Russian brothers and sisters, these people must be insane, who in their right mind would WANT a war with Russia?
> 
> This a Third War would be unlike any other wars, it would involve nuclear weapons and the potential to not only kill the whole of our Continent but also nuclear strikes on the North American Continent killing most of your population also.
> 
> *Why would anyone WANT this Apocalyptic situation?* Who would win? Nobody, those who would think they had won, will also end up with nothing and as nothing turning to dust.


Globalists, who want to eradicate Western civilization...


----------



## Eloy (Oct 3, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I wonder what gave you that notion.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 3, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



The Torero that you sport.

There are some excellent contemporary ones, but none as yet have reached the greatness of Manolete and Juan Belmonte and I think none will ever be considered as great as Manolete.

A regret as I was born in 1990 I could never watch him of course, but members of my family got to see him, which they said was just like watching one of the great Prima ballerina assoluta.

Manolete - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Juan Belmonte - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Eloy (Oct 3, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


As you say.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 3, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



I like most Spaniards who I've met and I appreciate the passion of the Catalans and of course support in a moral sense their desire for Independence, although I'm not sure they'll get it, but even if they don't the passion will remain in their hearts and within their souls.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 3, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Ahh...Lucy...Bullfighting is bloody cruelty   Sport and art would be Bull Dancing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 3, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Bullfighting is amazing, an amazing experience, it's the passion and the elegance of the moves and the spectacle of the Death Dance and there's also something very sensual about it, the atmosphere, the array of colours, the sweat and the blood.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 3, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



It's bloody cruelty to me...there is no joy or dance for the animal, only pain and confusion and ultimately a senseless death.  If poeple want to engage in bloodsports - let it be with other people, not innocent animals.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 3, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The bulls are especially bred darling for the bullfights.

There's no difference between killing those bulls and killing a cow for food, isn't therefore killing animals for food cruelty, considering that humans don't have to eat meat to survive?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 3, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yes, but we have laws about how they are killed - to make it humane.  That's not the case with bulls in bull fighting.  They ought to have bull dancing instead like the ancient Cretes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 3, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I think if you experienced a Bullfight you'd change your mind, you'd be enthralled and captivated.

Bull dancing, a typical Hippy comment


----------



## Coyote (Oct 3, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I think I'd barf seeing an animal brutalized 

Bull dancing is cool....and dangerous....more so than bull fighting....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 3, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



He's got to be gay, look at him in the right hand picture, how gay is that


----------



## Coyote (Oct 3, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The one guy....well...I wouldn't want to do a belly flop on the horns....just saying...


----------



## StLucieBengal (Oct 4, 2016)

Odium said:


> Hungary Referendum: EU Humiliated as 95 Percent Say NO to Migrant Quotas
> 
> I can't wait to see Hungary and France and Netherlands leave the EU.




I don't see Hungary leaving the EU just yet.   They need the subsidies.   But I can see this being a domino effect of the end of shengen.    Which will lead to the fall of the EU.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Oct 4, 2016)

Eloy said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to the people of Hungary for their courage in rejecting forced Muslim immigration that would have eventually turned their nation into an Islamic theocracy.  Sadly, nations like Sweden are doomed to become Islamic because of the EU's open borders policy.  The USA will also probably go the way of Sweden, unless the ignorant public wakes up and stops the migrants from entering and tosses out most who entered.
> ...



There doesn't need to be 50% because the politicians in control share the same views on the forced immigration.  

95% of 47% is still quite significant.   

This is more about ending shengen.   Which is supported.


----------



## Eloy (Oct 4, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Hungary Referendum: EU Humiliated as 95 Percent Say NO to Migrant Quotas
> ...


Schengen is not working in the current circumstance of many refugees needing asylum at once but the European Union (EU) does not depend on being without some border controls for its existence. There are four countries not even in the European Union which share in the Schengen treaty (Iceland, Norway, Switzerland, and Lichtenstein)and there are two member states which are not in Schengen (Ireland and Britain). The existence if the EU does not depend on the Schengen treaty.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Oct 4, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


*Islam Must Be Destroyed.  It Is Not Too Big to Fail.*

This happened a few miles south of Hungary.  It should be the goal of all civilized nations:

BATTLE OF ZENTA (Serbia, SEPTEMBER ELEVENTH, 1697)

Civilization's Dead:  429
Muslime Dead:  30,000


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Oct 4, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Have you read Hemingway's _Death in the Afternoon?_


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 4, 2016)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Yes and it's still one of my most treasured books, there are much newer books about Bullfighting, but Hemingway's is like The Sistine Chapel of Bullfighting books.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Oct 4, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


*Vindictive Mutant Misfits*

Why do you hate humans and their natural, healthy desires?  Don't moralize to us as you try to cover up the fact that you don't belong.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Oct 4, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


*Olé, Lola!*

If he falls on a horn, he can get himself transJennered!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 4, 2016)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



As I commented yesterday, in Budapest today it's now been announced and to the delight of all European Christian Patriots and for the Leftists and their Muslim pets Prohibited means ILLEGAL.

*"The change will "stipulate that the collective settlement of people in Hungary shall be prohibited"*

And the below means any Invader has about 0.01% of a chance of being given permission to squat in Hungary and claim welfare provided by Hungarian taxpayers, so also no Hungarian women are going to be raped, no Hungarian children are going to be raped and no Hungarian goats are going to be raped.

*"such settlement shall only be permitted on the basis of individual requests"*


*Hungary to amend constitution on migration*

*"The Hungarian government announced on Tuesday plans to amend the constitution "on four points" following a referendum to curb any future inflow of asylum seekers from other EU states. The change will "stipulate that the collective settlement of people in Hungary shall be prohibited; such settlement shall only be permitted on the basis of individual requests," prime minister Viktor Orban said."*

Hungary to amend constitution on migration

Also as I commented yesterday this amendment to the Hungarian Constitution will pass without much effort, Viktor Orbán needs a two third majority in the State Assembly of 199 seats.

The Rightist parties and here's his two thirds majority, there's no way Jobbik are not going to vote anything but with Fidesz and the KDNP.

Fidesz who are Viktor Orbán's party, seats 114
KDNP who are in coalition with Fidesz, seats 17
Jobbik seats 24

The Leftist parties are in the minority and like most Leftists are losers.

MSZP who are Socialists, seats 29
LMP who are an environmentalist party, seats 5
DK seats 4
Együtt who are very Left-Wing, seats 3
PM who are another environmentalist party, seats 1
MLP who began as Centre-Right but now are Left of Centre, seats 1

Edited to add comment.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Oct 4, 2016)

Eloy said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



didnt say it was ....   but free movement of people is paramount to the EU.  To kill the EU you need to peel away the layers and busting up free movement is important to ending the EU


----------



## boedicca (Oct 4, 2016)

The Hungarians are an eminently sensible people who have proper self esteem.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 4, 2016)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



My brother who is two years younger than me, his girlfriend is from Budapest, she is Hungarian, she's completing her Law Degree, she's also very beautiful, our Great-Grand Father who is 98 years-old has commented that if he was 70 years younger my brother would have the competition.

My brother's girlfriends family are in the majority of Patriotic Hungarians and they love Viktor Orbán, the Grand Mother has a huge framed picture that Viktor Orbán signed and it hangs on a wall in-between signed and framed pictures of The Blessed Pope Pius XII and The Blessed Pope John Paul II.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 4, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Schengen is not working *in the current circumstance of many refugees needing asylum at once* but the European Union (EU) does not depend on being without some border controls for its existence. There are four countries not even in the European Union which share in the Schengen treaty (Iceland, Norway, Switzerland, and Lichtenstein)and there are two member states which are not in Schengen (Ireland and Britain). The existence if the EU does not depend on the Schengen treaty.


Needing asylum at once? Read below. They don't want asylum in Serbia, they say. If you are seeking asylum as a refugee how choosy can you get? Please tell me, is there a war in Pakistan? (Do not mention the skirmishes with India) Look at the "refugees" prime aged males for military service, why are they not fighting for their homes? Maybe the Muslim invasion of Europe is more of a priority?

_"We will walk to border with Hungary," said Sadaqat Khan, *a Pakistani in his 20s from Qetta. *Most of the migrants seek sanctuary in the wealthy countries of Northern Europe. "We do not want Serbia," Khan said."_
Belgrade refugees make a break for the Hungarian border


----------



## Toro (Oct 4, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> EU was originally a Washington project, an easy way to control whole Europe using their puppets in the EU parliament.



That's idiotic.


----------



## Toro (Oct 4, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Schengen is not working *in the current circumstance of many refugees needing asylum at once* but the European Union (EU) does not depend on being without some border controls for its existence. There are four countries not even in the European Union which share in the Schengen treaty (Iceland, Norway, Switzerland, and Lichtenstein)and there are two member states which are not in Schengen (Ireland and Britain). The existence if the EU does not depend on the Schengen treaty.
> ...



Have you ever been to Serbia?

You'd sympathize with them if you have.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 4, 2016)

Toro said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


I have been in Croatia when it belonged still to Yugoslavia. Same country at that time on the same level of development. Even if I haven't been there if you are a true "refugee" you are happy to find refuge anywhere you can. Those people are not refugees, they are paid a certain amount of money for migrating to Europe to destroy Western civilisation.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 4, 2016)

Toro said:


> Have you ever been to Serbia?
> 
> You'd sympathize with them if you have.


I forgot to tell you that coming from a shithole in Pakistan, Serbia is a huge upgrade. Beggars cannot be a choosers.


----------



## Eloy (Oct 4, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...


Yes you did. You wrote that the "end of shengen. Which will lead to the fall of the EU" and I contradicted you by showing that you had the wrong understanding of Schengen.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 4, 2016)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Freak living in the past.


----------



## Eloy (Oct 4, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Schengen is not working *in the current circumstance of many refugees needing asylum at once* but the European Union (EU) does not depend on being without some border controls for its existence. There are four countries not even in the European Union which share in the Schengen treaty (Iceland, Norway, Switzerland, and Lichtenstein)and there are two member states which are not in Schengen (Ireland and Britain). The existence if the EU does not depend on the Schengen treaty.
> ...


Pakistan is a very dangerous place. I do not blame people from wanting to leave there. Many Pakistanis want to join family members in England.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 4, 2016)

Eloy said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Wanting to leave or being forced to leave are not the same. Where do you think they get the money from to travel through two continents for destroying Western civilisation? Selling the only goat they have won't cover the expenses even the food for the months of journey.


----------



## Eloy (Oct 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Typically refugees _want_ to leave a war zone. Few are _forced_ out of a country.
Money-lending has been going on for millennia. Refugees often borrow beyond their means to pay back, getting their relatives into debt or arriving in Europe with a big debt to traffickers who then exploit their labor for years while they work in menial jobs in a European host country.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 5, 2016)

Eloy said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


You are yet confirm the war zone in the Qetta area in Pakistan. Borrow the money? From whom? People without proper identification get loans, right? What's the collateral for the money "borrowed" when people cannot be properly identified?  Your spin doesn't add up. Somebody GIVES them the money to flood Europe.


----------



## Eloy (Oct 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Refugees are hostages to moneylenders.
"Around 89% of households had some debts1, rising to practically 100% if only households that borrowed money in the last three months were considered, which constitutes an increase of 18% over 2014. Out of all Syrian refugee households, 79% had debts of $200 or more and 40% $600 or more. Half of the population had debts of more than $460, up from $400 last year. On average, households with debts owed $842, which is $180 more than in 2014. ... 1 The total amount of debt was asked to all households, independently if they borrowed money or not in the last 3 months. Results of VASyR 2014 only refer to households that borrowed money in the last 3 months. When only households that borrowed money in the last 3 month are considered in VASyR 2015, 99.6% of households have debts." (*VULNERABILITY ASSESSMENT OF SYRIAN REFUGEES IN LEBANON* 2015 REPORT p.60)


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 5, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Refugees are hostages to moneylenders.
> "Around 89% of households had some debts1, rising to practically 100% if only households that borrowed money in the last three months were considered, which constitutes an increase of 18% over 2014. Out of all Syrian refugee households, 79% had debts of $200 or more and 40% $600 or more. Half of the population had debts of more than $460, up from $400 last year. On average, households with debts owed $842, which is $180 more than in 2014. ... 1 The total amount of debt was asked to all households, independently if they borrowed money or not in the last 3 months. Results of VASyR 2014 only refer to households that borrowed money in the last 3 months. When only households that borrowed money in the last 3 month are considered in VASyR 2015, 99.6% of households have debts." (*VULNERABILITY ASSESSMENT OF SYRIAN REFUGEES IN LEBANON* 2015 REPORT p.60)


In *Lebanon*..*.households*<<<<key words for consideration that they are positively identifiable and temporarily settled with their families. The article I posted above, including the picture showing young males on the road. There is no way to secure the "loan" with any collateral and it doesn't matter how desperately you are trying to spin it.


----------



## Eloy (Oct 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Refugees are hostages to moneylenders.
> ...


Forgive me but you are clearly ill-informed on the subject and unwilling to accept information that you cannot reconcile with your prejudiced opinion. Sorry.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 5, 2016)

Eloy said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Ill informed? It is you who doesn't answer any questions for verification. Is there any war in Pakistan in the Qetta region? How lenders secure collateral with people who have no identification, nor a permanent place they can be found? Your citation about *Syrian refugees in Lebanon *deals with people with families temporarily settled in Lebanon and not with single young males roving around the world undocumented thus unidentified. Your disparaging remark is aimed to discredit the inquirer because your handlers did not prepare you for the wide array of possible questions.


----------



## Eloy (Oct 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


I have no handlers but the fact  that you believe I do have some demonstrates how little it takes for you to form an opinion. Furthermore, I am surprised that you attempt to debate on a subject of which you have no knowledge. Everyone who reads newspapers or watches the news on TV is aware of how many young men have had to obtain money from lenders who know their families and can exact money from them at high usury rates in the future. You do not want to believe this so you don't. Regarding the money that goes to the smuggling of refugees, Khalid Koser writes, "I think given the amounts of money we are talking about, smuggling does not involve the poorest of the poor. Irregular migrants are people that are able to raise loans, perhaps sell property. They have a way to raise the money to pay these rather large and exorbitant fees." (Refugee Transitions 23, 12)
Refugee Transitions 23 – STARTTS


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 5, 2016)

Eloy said:


> I have no handlers but the fact that you believe I do have some demonstrates how little it takes for you to form an opinion. Furthermore, I am surprised that you attempt to debate on a subject of which you have no knowledge. Everyone who reads newspapers or watches the news on TV is aware of how many young men have had to obtain money from lenders who know their families and can exact money from them at high usury rates in the future. You do not want to believe this so you don't. Regarding the money that goes to the smuggling of refugees, Khalid Koser writes, "I think given the amounts of money we are talking about, smuggling does not involve the poorest of the poor. Irregular migrants are people that are able to raise loans, perhaps sell property. They have a way to raise the money to pay these rather large and exorbitant fees." (Refugee Transitions 23, 12)
> Refugee Transitions 23 – STARTTS


Apparently, you believe that I will take the propaganda machine's disinformation as fact. The Goebbelsian, relatively crude methods of disinformation were fine tuned by the Globalist Elite. Your EU talking points clearly indicate the fact in every post you make across the board.


----------



## Eloy (Oct 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > I have no handlers but the fact that you believe I do have some demonstrates how little it takes for you to form an opinion. Furthermore, I am surprised that you attempt to debate on a subject of which you have no knowledge. Everyone who reads newspapers or watches the news on TV is aware of how many young men have had to obtain money from lenders who know their families and can exact money from them at high usury rates in the future. You do not want to believe this so you don't. Regarding the money that goes to the smuggling of refugees, Khalid Koser writes, "I think given the amounts of money we are talking about, smuggling does not involve the poorest of the poor. Irregular migrants are people that are able to raise loans, perhaps sell property. They have a way to raise the money to pay these rather large and exorbitant fees." (Refugee Transitions 23, 12)
> ...


Forgive me for seeing the refugee problem differently from yourself.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 5, 2016)

Eloy said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Noting at all.


----------

